# كيفية قراءة الرموز المكتوبة على اسلاك اللحام



## فراس الجابري (6 فبراير 2013)

*كيفية قراءة الرموز المكتوبة على سلك اللحام...​**
أسلاك اللحام الخاصة باللحام الكهربائي اليدوي
(SMAW) والتي تسمى الكترود مغطى (Covered electrode)
و يصنع بتغطية سلك القالب المعدني بطبقه من خلطة مساعدات الصهر تسمى فلكس ذات الفوائد المتعددة
و يشتمل التصنيف الامريكى
AWS - ASTM للالكترود
المغطى على جميع الخواص الهامة للالكترود فى صوره مجموعه رقميه تدل على الخواص الميكانيكية لمعدن اللحام المترسب ، نوع الغلاف الكاسي ، وضع اللحام الموصى به وكذلك التيار المستخدم . 

النظام الرقمي يشتمل
على مجموعه من أربعة أو خمسه أرقام مسبوقة بحرف لاتيني E . الحرف E يعنى الكترود ( أى يتصل بالدائرة الكهربائية ) . الرقمين الأولين ( الأرقام الثلاثة الأولى
في المجموعة المكونة من خمسه أرقام ) مضروب في ألف تعطى أقل إجهاد شد لمعدن اللحام
بوحدة رطل لكل بوصه مربعه . مثال لذلك 60 في الكترود E6010 تعنى 60,000 P.S.1 ( رطل x بوصه المربعه ) ، 100 فى الكترود E10010 تعنى 100,000 P.S.1 المربعه . الرقم التالى ( قبل الاخير ) تعنى وضع اللحام
الموصى به لهذا النوع . حيث أن 1 تعنى جميع الأوضاع 2 تعنى اللحام فى الوضع تحت مستوى البصر والوضع الافقى . الرقم الأخير يعنى نوع الغلاف الكاسى ونوع التيار 

أسلاك لحام الصلب الكربونى

( أ ) نوع مرتفع - السليلوز (E6010, E6011). 

**يلحم الكترود (E6010) ((فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار مستمر - قطبيه معكوسه)) والغلاف الكاسى
يحتوى على كمية عاليه من السليلوز ويتميز بقوه وتركيز القوس الكهربى ويعطى تغلغل جيد ويتميز ايضا بسرعة تجمد معدن اللحام وكمية خبث قليله فى حين أن كميه الغازات المحيطه تكون كبيره . 
**يلحم الكترود (E6011) (( فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وباقى الخصائص تماثل الكترود E6010)) .

(ب) نوع مرتفع - أكسيد التيتانيوم . (E6012 , E6013)

** يلحم الكترود (E6012) ((فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب - يتميز بتغلغل معقول ولكن ليس بنفس درجه E6010)) الغلاف الكاسى به نسبة عاليه من التيتانيا والصوديوم هذا بالاضافه الى فولسبار وطين وكميه الخبث كبيره بينما كمية الغازات المحيطه قليله .
** يلحم الكترود (E6013) ((فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب)). له نفس خصائص E6012 بينما
يتميز عنه بسهوله ازالة الخبث كما أن القوس يبدأ بسهوله ويستخدم هذا الالكترود بنسبه كبيره فى لحام انواع الصلب ذات السمك المنخفض.

(ج) نوع منخفض الهيدروجين (E7015 , E7018)

** يلحم الكترود (E7015) ((فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار مستمر اللاكترود
موجبه))
- تستخدم سليكات الصوديوم كمادة رابطه - ذات درجة تغلغل متوسطه وكميه الخبث كثيفه وسهل الازاله يفضل عند استخدام هذا النوع أن يكون طول القوس قصيرا جدا ويستخدم فى لحام مختلف انواع الصلب . وفى أغلب الأحيان لا يحتاج الى تسخين سابق أوتسخين لاحق اثناء اللحام . 
** يلحم الكترود (E7018) ((فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود موجب)) الغلاف الكاسى يحتوى على نسبه عاليه من بودرة الحديد تتراوح مابين 25% الى 40% ويتميز بلحام له خواص ميكانيكيه جيده ملائمه لمعدن الأساس الملحوم . 
الكترود(E7028) له نفس خصائص (E7018) مع بعض الاختلافات حيث انه يحتوى على كمية أعلى من بودرة الحديد تصل إلى حوالي
50 % ولذا فان معدل الترسيب أعلى بينما التغلغل أقل عمقا.​*


----------



## عمراياد (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## senuors (24 مارس 2013)

مشكور عالافادة 
سلمت


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 مارس 2013)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## abdulsattar58 (12 أبريل 2013)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​​*سلمت الأيادي وسلمكم المولى من كل سوء*​​*وتقبلوا مروري مع فائق تقديري*​


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## deyamag (2 يونيو 2013)

شكراً لك .


----------



## Abu Laith (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ارشد (15 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khaled1126 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## م. رامي17 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## م. رامي17 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

